# Bester Player für HD-Videos



## Methos (28. Dezember 2008)

*Bester Player für HD-Videos*

Hey,

ich wollte mal fragen, was denn so der beste Player für HD-Filmmaterial ist. Hab bis jetzt den QuickTime von Apple und den VideoLAN ausprobiert. Aber irgemdwie hab ich sowas wie Artefakte in nahezu allen meiner FullHD-Trailer.

[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/kachelnbuxa.jpgist ein Beispiel. schaut mal bei ihm auf der Wange dieses Farbfeld. Das Bild stammt aus dem QuickTime von Apple. Oder kann es sein, das mein Bildschirm falsch eingestellt oder kaputt ist, weil in manchen Spielen habe ich dieses Problem auch.

Schonmal danke im Vorraus

MFG[/URL]


----------



## msix38 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bester Player für HD-Videos*

versuche mal den VLC-PLAYER


----------



## jign (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bester Player für HD-Videos*

Für MKV würde ich mit das XP codecpack laden und dann mit dem mediaplaer classic gucken. Wenn du geldausgeben willst kannste dir auch noch CoreAVC holen.

@msix38
VideoLAN is VLC  ^^


----------



## Philster91 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bester Player für HD-Videos*

Unter den kostenpflichtigen Programmen ist PowerDVD wohl die Referenz.


----------



## CaptainCHAOS (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bester Player für HD-Videos*

Also ich kann auf seiner Backe nix erkennen xD
Und vlc oder mediaplayer classics sind wirklich gut!!
Ich hatte noch nie mit sowas Probleme...


----------



## Methos (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bester Player für HD-Videos*

ich hatte da auf meinem kleinen 17" auch nie probleme mit aber da ist das bild auh wesentlich kleiner, wenn das klein ist dann sieht man das ja auch nicht aber in voller videogröße 1920x1080 auf meinem 24" fällt das ziemlich auf. das kann doch nicht normal sein. weil die player sind ja wirklich gút!!!


----------



## lemur (6. November 2009)

*AW: Bester Player für HD-Videos*

hallo
ich nehme den KMPlayer


----------



## midnight (6. November 2009)

*AW: Bester Player für HD-Videos*

Du gräbst aber auch die ältesten Topics aus 

MPC + Klite bringts btw 

so far


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. November 2009)

*AW: Bester Player für HD-Videos*



msix38 schrieb:


> versuche mal den VLC-PLAYER


Ich werwende für die Wiedergabe von Daten nur den VLC, der ist wirklich der Beste!


----------



## aurionkratos (6. November 2009)

*AW: Bester Player für HD-Videos*

Der Thread ist gut ein Jahr alt, ihr Totengräber


----------

